# Non Dbs???



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

When we say non dbs we are talking about BUDS as i am assuming. As I use FTA and pretty much use DBS equipment. 36 inch dish with KU band lnb very similar to a DTV RCA style lnb. with a motor control. the reciver compiles with the DVB standard is very much like DBS system. I though tere was a section already for C-brand and 4dtv.... I think that they are different enought to have there own forums/


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

itm eans "not dish network, voom, or directv"

not that hard to understand.


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

I asked a couple of months ago why they call this particular forum Non-DBS and the folks running this site responded with absolute certainty that DBS referred to the higher power Ku-band services such as D* and Voom. The FCC and ITU actually refers to those types of satellites as BSS (Broadcast Satellite Service) and the service that carries the so-called FTA as FSS (Fixed Satellite Service) which is located on a lower part of the Ku-band spectrum but is regulated to less effective radiated power; hence the need for a larger dish. Why the correct and legal terms BSS and FSS are not used is beyond me. But the situation is not just at this site.

MOST definitions of DBS will say it's satellite broadcast service directly to the end user. There are fewer definitions however that infer it means the BSS type satellites which complicates the issue. I think this NON-DBS forum is mislabeled and this is why:

Primestar was advertised and described as DBS many many times but used a FSS bird. Echostar uses 105 and 121 which are FSS birds yet discussions about the services on those two NON-DBS birds on this site are in the DBS section. If/when Voom provides additional services using a FSS bird, discussions will no doubt remain in the DBS section. If/when E* and/or D* provide HDTV LILs using Ka-band no doubt discussions will also be in the DBS forums. So what you will have is a number of services on FSS and Ka-band NON-DBS birds that will be discussed in the DBS section. Mark Long, a published author of satellite reference books and training materials includes all entertainment type broadcast services to the end user as DBS and that makes good sense.


Regarding C-band, concur that it needs it's own forum as there are substantial diffferences and issues with this type of service. I would not call it non-DBS service though. 

FTA (Free To Air) carries a significant amount of scrambled programs that require subscription for conditional access. That label is questionable too but pretty well entrenched. 

Considering the name of this site, it's seems there wouldn't be all that resistance to refering to BSS, FSS-FTA, and C-band BUD as all DBS services.


----------

